# Will It be Gone in a few months



## gwstwin (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello everyone i am currently a nursing student and have been dealing with anxiety for the past 2 years ever since my father was diagnosed with kidney disease i have always felt like i was going to get sick and developed hypercondriac symptoms due to thinking something was always wrong with me and it consumed alot of my thinking but i was always able to handle my business with school, have thoughts , put on a front that i was happy and be normal and function well and do everything i always did i just had good and bad days but laughing always felt natural and so did smiling and carrying on conversation with people etc. I was smoking marijuana since december 21 2010 you can say everyday for the past nine months and have recently stopped in september after a car accident and stressfl events that involved family and my stress and fear of my microbiology class fearing i was going to fail caused me alot of anxiety. September 22 i remember smoking marijuana and after i put the smoke out and came back in my room i remember watching tv and everything looked strange i felt so weird like i never watched the television show that i was viewing the people in it just didnt feel like i have been watching them for years even though i have i thought i would be able to sleep the feeling off and wake up normal but i didnt i remember going to the bathroom and looking in the mirror and feeling like that wasnt me i didnt feel connected to my body at all, i didnt have any thoughts going through my mind but i was conscience of my reality and the activities that i have carried on before i felt like this and was able to go to work that day perfecty fine. the thing that trips me out is that i dont feel like myself at all i dont have a sense of me and who i am and who i was at all and it is really bothering me, i feel like my mind is blank and that i have no thoughts. I told my sister that i have no thought processing and my sense of urgency is gone i am a nursing student and i am usually on top of my work but my thought processing feels gone and its so hard to study reading for me is hard i feel like i have dylexia or something even though i dont and never have had that or ADD. i went to the ER recently and they told me i was suffering from depression but after googling how i have felt my symptoms feel like i have depersonalization in some ways . I want to know if anyone suffering from depersonalization have ever felt like they have no thoughts and reading became hard and following conversation. I drive perfectly fine i go to school fine sometimes when im class i feel weird but im able to remain in class and write notes etc and participate i go to work and i have a boyfriend who desnt know about this and he doesnt notice anything is wrong with me or my friends. The only one thatknows about how i have been feeling is my sister and she tells me she thinks its just depression but i keep telling her that it feels different than depression. I am losing hope even though i have never been a strong person to begin with but i am losing hope and its so hard waking up everyday feeling like this i have good and bad days i just have a feeling of detachment from my self and happiness and feel like i have no thoughts and its hard for me to read i feel like i am mentally retarded when i try and read sometimes but mentally retarded people couldnt of wrote this forum so i know im not suffering from that or am brain dead and i cant listen to music the way i used to or look at girly magazines and feel happy the way i used to. i get real clumsy now and forgetful and my short term memory is horrible. i still hang out w/ friends and i am trying to remain somewhat positive but i wake up the next morning and feel like i didnt do the fun things i did the day earlier. i know they say that there is a difference between the symptoms of depersonalization due to anxiety/stress and depression and the full blown disorder. Ive felt this way for about a montha nd just want hope that this will go way soon and not linger around for yrs like others since this came from marijuana and stress/ anxiety i just want hope and not the feeling of giving up everyday which i heard can make it worst i feel like if i didnt obsess over the feeling of it and just accepted it it would of been gone already can someone help me please i refuse to take medication and was wondering if this can make it worst if i dont ???? i just want to know if this goes away after a month or 2 or maybe 3. thank you !


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I think nobody can answer you. It's just different for everybody... Just try not to think about it too much if you are still able to do so, don't monitor yourself too much and don't come on here constantly to read other people symptoms... Best advices I can give you. Good luck


----------



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

yes actually it will be gone on ummmm, the 12th of never 2 years for me enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

derkdiggler said:


> yes actually it will be gone on ummmm, the 12th of never 2 years for me enjoy!!!!!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive had this for a little over a month not to long but i have all the sydmtoms full blown 247 its horrible. I think alot of people dont realize that DP is a thosand times bigger than these forums. millions of people over the years have had this they just dont realize it. Alot get over it before they even realize what they have. this is like one of the main sysmptoms of PSTD. In every case once anixtey is annilated and i mean completely gone DP AND dr will fade in less then a year but they wont if you still have any level of significant anxiety. Ive heard when you get over this you can never remeber eactly what it felt like again.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You probably don't have the full blown disorder, and there aren't medications for dp, there are some
for anxiety but not the the dp
directly. It sounds like
yours is from
anxiety and pot. Obviously you should stay away that From now on.

You might try seeing a therapist at school, some
anxiety coping skills can help, I'd google mindfulness while
you're google ing, that can totally make things easier


----------



## Grahame (Dec 7, 2011)

The HONEST answer is, who knows? If your lucky then yes it'll go. It might go tomorrow? Or it might never go at all. There are no rules to DP, and its different for each of us. Best you can try and do is have a positive attitude, accept that you have the condition and don't be affraid of it. The more you learn about DP the better you will feel


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

gwstwin said:


> Hello everyone i am currently a nursing student and have been dealing with anxiety for the past 2 years ever since my father was diagnosed with kidney disease i have always felt like i was going to get sick and developed hypercondriac symptoms due to thinking something was always wrong with me and it consumed alot of my thinking but i was always able to handle my business with school, have thoughts , put on a front that i was happy and be normal and function well and do everything i always did i just had good and bad days but laughing always felt natural and so did smiling and carrying on conversation with people etc. I was smoking marijuana since december 21 2010 you can say everyday for the past nine months and have recently stopped in september after a car accident and stressfl events that involved family and my stress and fear of my microbiology class fearing i was going to fail caused me alot of anxiety. September 22 i remember smoking marijuana and after i put the smoke out and came back in my room i remember watching tv and everything looked strange i felt so weird like i never watched the television show that i was viewing the people in it just didnt feel like i have been watching them for years even though i have i thought i would be able to sleep the feeling off and wake up normal but i didnt i remember going to the bathroom and looking in the mirror and feeling like that wasnt me i didnt feel connected to my body at all, i didnt have any thoughts going through my mind but i was conscience of my reality and the activities that i have carried on before i felt like this and was able to go to work that day perfecty fine. the thing that trips me out is that i dont feel like myself at all i dont have a sense of me and who i am and who i was at all and it is really bothering me, i feel like my mind is blank and that i have no thoughts. I told my sister that i have no thought processing and my sense of urgency is gone i am a nursing student and i am usually on top of my work but my thought processing feels gone and its so hard to study reading for me is hard i feel like i have dylexia or something even though i dont and never have had that or ADD. i went to the ER recently and they told me i was suffering from depression but after googling how i have felt my symptoms feel like i have depersonalization in some ways . I want to know if anyone suffering from depersonalization have ever felt like they have no thoughts and reading became hard and following conversation. I drive perfectly fine i go to school fine sometimes when im class i feel weird but im able to remain in class and write notes etc and participate i go to work and i have a boyfriend who desnt know about this and he doesnt notice anything is wrong with me or my friends. The only one thatknows about how i have been feeling is my sister and she tells me she thinks its just depression but i keep telling her that it feels different than depression. I am losing hope even though i have never been a strong person to begin with but i am losing hope and its so hard waking up everyday feeling like this i have good and bad days i just have a feeling of detachment from my self and happiness and feel like i have no thoughts and its hard for me to read i feel like i am mentally retarded when i try and read sometimes but mentally retarded people couldnt of wrote this forum so i know im not suffering from that or am brain dead and i cant listen to music the way i used to or look at girly magazines and feel happy the way i used to. i get real clumsy now and forgetful and my short term memory is horrible. i still hang out w/ friends and i am trying to remain somewhat positive but i wake up the next morning and feel like i didnt do the fun things i did the day earlier. i know they say that there is a difference between the symptoms of depersonalization due to anxiety/stress and depression and the full blown disorder. Ive felt this way for about a montha nd just want hope that this will go way soon and not linger around for yrs like others since this came from marijuana and stress/ anxiety i just want hope and not the feeling of giving up everyday which i heard can make it worst i feel like if i didnt obsess over the feeling of it and just accepted it it would of been gone already can someone help me please i refuse to take medication and was wondering if this can make it worst if i dont ???? i just want to know if this goes away after a month or 2 or maybe 3. thank you !


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

_Hello everyone i am currently a nursing student and have been dealing with anxiety for the past 2 years ever since my father was diagnosed with kidney disease i have always felt like i was going to get sick and developed hypercondriac symptoms due to thinking something was always wrong with me and it consumed alot of my thinking but i was always able to handle my business with school, have thoughts , put on a front that i was happy and be normal and function well and do everything_

It sounds as if you (like many of us) are vulnerable to anxiety, depression, and symptoms of depersonalization. We shouldn't use psychoactive drugs.
They are not fooled by our "fronts". I have experienced depersonalization and derealization but my diagnosis would be recurring major depression.
I appreciate music very much and love to read. However, when I am depressed I have no interest in reading or listening to music. I become cognitively impaired and anxious and distracted by my symptoms. I also resisted medication, but now I do what I have to do. You can refuse, but you should consider the risk/benefits of medication. Your symptoms should resolve in time, but that time might be shorter and more productive if you were to seek treatment. Antidepressants are not cures by any stretch, but they can lessen and limit your symptoms and help you move through this difficult period in your life. The right time to start antidepressant therapy, is before your symptoms become unbearable.


----------

